# What's the weirdest sounding pedal you own?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And how do you use it?

To keep the answers more interesting, I'll include pedals with the capacity to get *very* weird. Simply pushing a delay pedal into oscillation doesn't count here, friends .

For me, it is my Earthquaker Devices Afterneath. The only way to make it sound remotely tame is to keep the length of the effect fairly low. I actually want a second one to have as a hectic wash while I tune, as opposed to my EHX Freeze (which never even gets used at practices anymore). 

I use it in two parts of our current set - it works best in slower sections where notes can ring out. 

What's your flavour of crazy?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

None of mine are weird sounding--unless you combine them and set the parameters to try & make it weird.
At least they don' sound weird to me.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Boss Tera Echo


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My bandmate has the tera echo, we get some good mileage out of it!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guild Tri-Oct


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Pigtronix Mothership. It's so weird I don't use it at all.

Lovetone Doppleganger is pretty weird too, but in a good way. Lots of swirly, syrupy, wobbly sounds to be had. Zvex fuzz factory can get pretty wild too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Guild Tri-Oct


is that at all similar to the POG series?



Sneaky said:


> Pigtronix Mothership. It's so weird I don't use it at all.
> 
> Lovetone Doppleganger is pretty weird too, but in a good way. Lots of swirly, syrupy, wobbly sounds to be had. Zvex fuzz factory can get pretty wild too.


I know pigtronix makes some weird stuff, but I don't think I've ever looked up the mothership. That is about to change!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great thread! 
My weirdest sounding pedal is my Ms Foxy Brown, according to Menatone's web this pedal was created to emulate an old 18w Marshall, I haven't try one of those but the pedal sounds so outdated and different to other hi gain pedals I own that I only use it in combination with other pedals or as a booster, only in the most rare occasions when I'm after a very distinguished sound I can use it alone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well it's not a high gain pedal, that's probably why haha.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> Well it's not a high gain pedal, that's probably why haha.


You're right, I should have said just "gain pedal" although it is capable of doing a lot of noise and distortion. Mine has only 3 knobs, hand wired and signed by Brian itself, I was given to me by an iconic guitarist who probably got it as a prototype for consideration.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Part of me wants a bitcrusher type pedal, but I'm not sure how I'd be able to use it well enough to make it worth what they cost.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Get a power supply with power starve,not the same but equally fascinating, also similar basis


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Isn't there a standalone pedal that creates the same sort of thing, without being as extreme as a bitcrusher?

I saw a YT clip of a bitcrusher pedal with an expression pedal, and for about 10-15 seconds of the clip the player got this wild sound I really dug.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You bought one?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> You bought one?


I "abused" the "30 day no questions" , L&M returns for this pedal.
Korg tech really know their talkboxes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Right on.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a redwitch fuzzgod2, lightning switch side was frigging nuts on some settings. It was a usable type of crazyness when set right but in the end I traded it for a germanium sunface. Both great pedals but I use the sunface a lot more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What do you mean by that? I'm not sure how a fuzz would get nuts aside from feedback, since I have a very limited experience with fuzz.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably my Randys Revenge, things can get strange with that pedal...http://fairfieldcircuitry.com/products/randys-revenge
It did a pretty nice tremolo too though, from what I remember. I don't use it much, obviously.

My CosmiChorus can get weird/warbly at extreme settings.

I don't require anything too oddball with the band, the above pedals are used at home.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

YouTube is your friend. It got into mxr blue box territory, that's the best I can explain it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Moosehead said:


> YouTube is your friend. It got into mxr blue box territory, that's the best I can explain it.


Man that's a weird sounding pedal!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A former bandmate had the blue box. Now I understand a bit better haha.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> is that at all similar to the POG series?


Heh heh. Yes and no. It pre-dates the POG by about 35 years or so, maybe more, butattempts to do some of wat the POG does. It was sort of the missing link between fuzzboxes and guitar synthesizers, and is the very first commercial product I know of that used a hex/divided pickup. You'd stick the pickup on your guitar, and the unit (table-top format) had six independent octave dividers that would produce a decent octave-down. The 6 octaves down were mixed down to mono, and you could blend straight signal, octave down, and a fuzz (ostensibly for octave up, but it was really just a basic fuzz) in whatever proportion you wanted. A remote footswitch let you cancel or enable the different signals individually, so you could go from straight signal to straight+fuzz, fuzz+octave, etc., as you wanted.

The biggest problem with the unit - which people really only clued into later - was that hex pickups need to be super skinny and jammed up against the bridge, where the string wiggles the least. The proprietry pickup this came with is about the dimensionsof a P-90, though not quite as tall (so it could slide under the strings without routing). That meant that if you had a bridge pickup already, the only place to stick it was between the neck and bridge pickups where the strings would wiggle so much that bleedthrough and false tracking became a major issue. It was suggested to me that one ought to consider how many players were still using medium-to-heavy gauge flatwounds at that time, which are a good deal stiffer. So bleedthrough may have been less of an issue than I imagine. Still, it was not the most convenient thing to use.

I was proud to have my unit and description included in a feature called "The 25 Weirdest Effects of All Time" in _Vintage Guitar_ magazine earlier this year.

Another strange effect I have is something I sort of half-developed (maybe one-third-developed), that synth developer John Blacet labelled "Phase-filter". You can actually do this simple mod to any EHX Small Stone or derivative (which would include many Ross phasers and the Behringer clone of the SS, etc.).

Without getting too bogged down in the technical, phasers built around what are called OTAs (operational transconductance amplifiers) allow each phase shift stage to be easily converted from "allpass" (the standard phase-shift stage) to highpass or lowpass. Converting to lowpass is easiest since it simply involves moving one end of a single capacitor from here to there. Craig Anderton adapted this strategy in an interesting phase shifter circuit 36 years ao, that you can see in issue 4 of DEVICE, scanned and posted here: 
http://hammer.ampage.org/?cmd=lt&xid=&fid=&ex=&pg=11

Many years later, I finally clued in that what was built into a single chip in the Anderton circuit was distributed over 4 chips in the Small Stone (2 dual chips in more recent issues and workalikes). So I tried it out, and it worked like a charm. It works best when the dry signal is lifted from the phaser so that all you hear is the sound of 2 phase-shift stages followed by two lowpass stages. When you modulate phase-shift stages, you get pitch-wobble vibrato. In this instance, you get that pitch wobble PLUS a sort of modulated wah sound. Because the filter is lowpass, all that is being varied is the mids andhighs, with the bottom retained. And because what gives sounds presence IS that top end, you end up with a sultry sound where the fundamental wobbles, with a mild auto-wah superimposed, and what feels like (but isn't) volume-modulated tremolo on top of that. At the right speeds it is dead sexy, and nothing else on the market produces that sound. I think Redwitch and Subdecay have incorporated parts of it, but not the full-blown sound. Everyone who tries it out is blown away. I understand that John Fogerty had something made for him that comes sort of close. His old Kustom amps allowed him to run vibrato and tremolo either concurrently or in sequence.

If anyone has a Small Stone and is interested, ask me and I'll explain how to do it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark, very interesting stuff as usual! Where would I be able to dig up a sample of this phase-filter? I've been trying to think of how a phaser could be put into our stuff somehow (Dan is set against it, which is all the more reason why I need to find something that works hahaha).


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This video reminded me of the Yamaha Vocaloid


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I had the opportunity to play some of the pedals that Mark builds and I have the highest opinion of all of them. His pedals are a blend of the most pure analog sound with ultra futuristic improvements that always sound organic to my ears. Not only the phaser mod he explained above but all of his pedals have something interesting to talk about. It was a wonderful evening testing them accompanied with good conversation.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

My looper....I think I should lend it to some of you guys so it can come back to me with stuff that actually sounds good on it!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

This is the weirdest pedal that I own. And yes it's also the weirdest looking pedal too. Great fuzz tones but when you flick the toggle switch it changes to a fuzz/octave. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> I "abused" the "30 day no questions" , L&M returns for this pedal.
> Korg tech really know their talkboxes.


Hahaha....good call there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

amagras said:


> I had the opportunity to play some of the pedals that Mark builds and I have the highest opinion of all of them. His pedals are a blend of the most pure analog sound with ultra futuristic improvements that always sound organic to my ears. Not only the phaser mod he explained above but all of his pedals have something interesting to talk about. It was a wonderful evening testing them accompanied with good conversation.


Very kind of you Andrei. I don't think they are as futuristic as you do, but I try to add a few things here and there. Now that football season is almost over (30 minutes to go) I will have more spare time to build some more.

Lord H, For my money, the FTM has simply the best octave-up out there. Always reliable and audible. The same can not be said of things like the Superfuzz.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Now that football season is almost over (30 minutes to go) I will have more spare time to build some more.


I'm interested in the small stone phaser mod but I'm not sure it can be done in my nano


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it surface-mount parts, or through-hole, or a hybrid of both?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My H9 has some interesting sounds. A lot are useable in their own way. The the specific sounds are the ones you'd find in a pitchfactor.

I recently hooked up effects in stereo. It's a trip. I still wish I did acid.

I'm trying to get the wife some medical Mary Jane, so she can relax - the goal is to have her request that i play effects laden guitar for her.

My alternative would be to get her rohypnal. That way I can play as loud as I want, she still gets to relax and i definetly get some action afterward.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My understanding was that rohypnal produced *in*action. The law does not consider that romance or consent of any kind.

Play her some Arvo Pärt. He actually composes really beautiful stuff but it's a bit like driving through the desert. It's soothing but after a while even a log starts to look exotic! An hour of that, and your worst and loudest guitar farts will seem like fruit of the gods to her.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Randy's Revenge from Fairfield Circuitry - by far the weirdest pedal I own.

I used to have a great setting for a cool bell-like tone on one of my guitars that was very musical and not dissonant, but since forgotten the setting, and I haven't been able to rediscover it. Lately I've used it a couple times in sound design, recording short little weird noises out of it to create sound effects and such.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Randy's Revenge is actually a terrific tremolo pedal. Guillaume designed the LFO to have an ultra-wide range so that it goes from sub-sonic (<20hz) to audio frequencies. I tried one out earlier this summer, and chatted with Guillaume about it after. Many ring modulators go after the weird sounds only. This one can get some pretty normal sounds too, which makes it a more useful pedal. But if you want weird, it'll do that too.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Is it surface-mount parts, or through-hole, or a hybrid of both?


I'm not sure, it looks mostly surface mounted except for the IC. 















@adcandour +1 to playing her some Arvo Part


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some parts are obviously through-hole, but I'm not seeing any of the IC pins I would expect to see. That doesn't mean it is impossible, though. I was able to mod my Behringer P90 phaser clone (in a different way), and that was mostly surface mount. I guess I would need to see the other side of the board.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

@mhammer picture added to my previous post. If you are able to mod this one I'm sure is going to be the weirdest sounding pedal on my board! 

BTW, it's not a pedal but I use it a lot since is a great plugin that comes free with Pro Tools: lo-fi 
http://therecordingrevolution.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/LoFi-300x259.jpg


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My Fractal FX8 has a bit crusher virtual pedal that is the most nasty loud sound you can hear.

In terms of tangible pedals, probably my EHX Micro Pog which i use mostly as an octave divider or an organ sounding thingy. Great pedal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I feel like a bit crusher with an expression pedal would be similar to delay with the expression, only 100x nastier and "did I actually just blow my amp?" inducing.

... I haven't been using my freeze lately... new mission?!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

amagras said:


> @mhammer picture added to my previous post. If you are able to mod this one I'm sure is going to be the weirdest sounding pedal on my board!


Looking more possible. Still need to look more closely with a magnifier to see whether the traces could be safely cut, but looking possible.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably my most wacky pedal was the Catalinbread Antichthon. It ranged from super usable light tremelo and fuzz to all out noiuse box when you used the gravity knob. Was pretty awesome though as it could be controlled by your volume knob on your guitar. Even in normal settings. 

I also briefly owned a fuzzhugger (ab)synth. Essentially a fuzz with footswitchable oscillator. Could call in dolphins for days!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My clone i made of the mad professor deep blue delay sounds pretty funky if you have the knobs in the right/wrong place. LOL


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

YYZ, you should make a clip!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a combination Ampeg Scrambler and modded Distortion+ in one box. The D+ provides the "front end" of the Scrambler. Iaresee here also has one I sold him. It can produce some normal sounds, as well as some nice octave-up sounds.

But at its weirdest, if you push it hard with the D+ portion, it "implodes", collapses, or whatever, and takes a few moments to bloom back up to normal level. Not the sort of thing you could use very often, though, but interesting when it happens.

The ToneCore Liqui-Flange has some interesting sounds to it, one of which is a "random" modulation that is essentially a sample-and-hold-controlled flanger. I have a similar sort of thing on my Alesis Phlngr. I have to get it working again, and boxed up, but the Maestro Sample-and-Hold clone I have makes some interestingly oddball sounds.

One of the former members here (who might still be a lurker) was kind enough to send me his 4MS Atoner ( http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/4ms/atoner ), that I gather he had lost complete interest in. After a bit of tinkering with it, I can see why. There's "weird" that changes your guitar sound in unusual ways, and then there's "weird" that's just a bunch of noise and has very little to do with what you're playing. I prefer the sort of weird that makes me play differently.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably the weirdest usable effect I have is the Particle Verb in my M5 - I call my patch 'Devinator' because it reminds me of some of his ambient noises. With the expression pedal, I can bring the weirdness in and out. It's probably not that weird by other's standards, though.

I never got much into ring modulator type weirdness - I couldn't find a real-world use for it in anything I play.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm with you on the ring-mod thing, I never understood why people wanted to simulate a phone noise with their guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The trick to ring mods is that the modulating frequency has to be low so that it sounds *sort of* pitched. If the modulating frequency is too high, then the sum and difference have diddley squat to do with what you're playing. This is especially disorienting for the player if you can't mix the RM to the background and the clean to the foreground.

Jeff Beck has a very characteristic ring-mod tone that he uses often, produced by light-fretting the 3rd or 4th fret on the low wound strings and coaxing a false harmonic out of them. Sounds VERY gronky.

As well, ring mods are a child of the synth world. And in the synth world, you can actually feed the thing a pure sine wave. Feeding them a harmonically complex wave just gets you a whole buncha sums and diffs that you weren't asking for. So critical to pleasing RM functioning is whatever you can do to achieve something that comes closer to a pure sine wave. Use your neck pickup and roll the tone back, for starters. If you can add any filtering beyond that, so much the better.

As a sidenote, ANY modulation pedal - phaser, chorus, flanger, tremolo, vibrato - can produce RM-like sounds by simply nudging the modulating frequency up into the audio range. So, the on-board LFO might sweep from once every 10 sec to 8 times a second (0.1hz-8hz; about typical for a phaser or flanger). That rate is generally dependent on one capacitor. Drop the value of that capacitor by a factor of, say, twelve and you'll get RM sounds. If the cap was 2u2, and you dropped it to 0.18uf, the sweep range would go from 1.2hz (a nice throb) to 98hz, which would yield a decidedly boingey sound. My old blue MXR Digital Delay had a x100 pull-switch on the Rate control, that would do that. The Fairfield Randy's Revenge pedal someone noted earlier as an ultra wide-range LFO such that the one control goes from slow and throbbing well up into the audio range. Goosing the modulation speed of a pedal is not exactly the same thing as a true ring modulator, but your ears would be hard-pressed to tell the difference. Same way that modulating a phaser or flanger with a S&H doesn't really sound all that different from a filter modulated the same way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I find the 4th fret gives you the major third harmonic, whereas the 3rd fret is moreso just noise. I'm still working on getting my 3rd fret harmonics to sound big and weird - great for a "make a loud noise, quick!" part.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Which is how the Great One uses it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't know you thought that highly of me, Mark! *duck and cover!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Noise Supply said:


> Randy's Revenge from Fairfield Circuitry - by far the weirdest pedal I own.
> 
> I used to have a great setting for a cool bell-like tone on one of my guitars that was very musical and not dissonant, but since forgotten the setting, and I haven't been able to rediscover it. Lately I've used it a couple times in sound design, recording short little weird noises out of it to create sound effects and such.


That Randy's Revenge reminded me of the beginning of a tune I've loved for years now (since I was about 10 years old):


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Although I am over 50, I love Japanese anime. The cover on this pedal is cool, but the pedal itself is just fucked up... Sorry for the language.... LOL


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Budda said:


> YYZ, you should make a clip!



I don't have any sound equipment, but next time I'll record it with my phone. LOL sorry guys, I'm looking into getting maybe the line 6 sonic port vx, but that will be in the new year.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Although I am over 50, I love Japanese anime. The cover on this pedal is cool, but the pedal itself is just fucked up... Sorry for the language.... LOL


Do you have to wear really long pigtails, a sailor suit, and look coy when you use it?
My older son introduced me to Hatsune Miku a few years back. Japan is its own little universe. On the other hand, she always shows up for gigs and she's never going to be found in an alleyway with a needle in her arm...kind of an A&R person's dream come true.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

True dat. I've got a buddy who was an ESP endorsee. He showed me the catalog he got from the factory when he was there promo'ing and picking up his new bass. The second half of the Japanese-only catalog was bands, the first few pages well known NA/world-famous acts, and then next 2 dozen pages were Japan-only artists. About every flavor under the sun, from old country to rockabilly to thrash. Made me realize they have their own music culture and universe, unbeknownst to the rest of us. Fascinating place, Japan is.

As for the RM, I will have to try that setting. Never thought about being subtle with it - it didn't seem like 'that kinda pedal'.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen an organ pedal, but if I were to buy a pedal that sounded like an organ, it would have to sound like an authentic Hammond. Then you could play all the deep purple stuff by yourself ( trio pedal too. LOL)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Does my Utter Stutter by OHNOHO count? It doesn't make any sound on its own but makes every other pedal you have into a shoegaze rabbit-hole. 

His tagline for this pedal is the best: A tool for pure aural experimentation: No results Guaranteed™

Plus every 10 pedals he builds have a new graphic design. I really love that shtick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Can you explain that a bit further? It sounds like a tremolo unit with some cool features. YYZ, I take it you're talking about the EHX C9/B9 pedals?

I found out that Moog Audio in TO carries the Red Panda stuff, so hopefully this weekend or next I will check out the Bitcrusher w/ an expression pedal!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been wanting a fuzz with a bias knob like the crazy hourse for a while now....ever since the battery in my tonebender started to die and it sounded crazy and awesome

Nathan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's some oddballs in this group of pedals...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just saw that the electro harmonix c9 has a deep purple setting. the pedal I saw was just a one trick pony. didn't know about the b9 or c9. But at 300+ I'll wait a bit


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Budda said:


> Can you explain that a bit further? It sounds like a tremolo unit with some cool features.


If you are referring to the Utter Stutter, here is how it works: It takes the output of the pedal or series of pedals you have placed in its effects loop and feeds that back to the loop's input. Then it puts it through a rather square wave tremolo with a huge range of frequencies that you can adjust with a coarse and a fine knob. I find this makes it more useful than just a straight squealing feedback. 

It also has latching and a momentary foot switches depending on how you want to use it. The momentary switch can be fun to add a touch of unexpectedness to the longer held notes of a solo. And depending on what pedals you were just using in that solo, the result can be surprising.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for your explanation


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The fact that the Utter Stutter doesn't simply leave the feedback on, but modulates it, also prevents the feedback from rendering the effect too unstable. Remember that feedback builds up^. The "stutter" provides a sort of constant reset so that one gets the best part of the feedback, not the worst.

I may be getting one of these - http://chaseblissaudio.com/spectre/ - in the not-too-distant future. Fingers crossed. Especially looking forward to futzing around with it using an expression pedal.
Where the "wild things" are.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried the Warped Vinyl in Chicago - they make some interesting gear!

I'm still trying to find out who else makes a bitcrusher besides Red Panda Labs. I thought EQD does it, but their site doesn't show anything.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I may be getting one of these - http://chaseblissaudio.com/spectre/ - in the not-too-distant future. Fingers crossed. Especially looking forward to futzing around with it using an expression pedal.
> Where the "wild things" are.


Cool. If that will work with the EHX 8 Step sequencer, you are more than welcome to come over for an evening and see what fun can be coaxed from the combination. (We both live in Ottawa.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Checking out the compatibility list for the 8-step and the Spectre, they should be compatible. Worst case, I rig up a one off cable. Thanks for the offer. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Way Huge Ringworm for me. Any mode on it is weird, no doubt about it. I set it for an alien tremolo in the square mode. Tune it (or don't) to whatever key you're playing in and go hard. It's a very neat effect, relatively easy to incorporate into a song as far as ring mods go. The EHX Ring Thing seems like the final word on versatile ring mods while the Subdecay Vitruvian Mod is a plug n' play ring that sounds amaaaazing. No surprise there tho, Subdecay is the bee's knees. I don't know what market Dunlop thought they'd get with the Ringworm... they took a ring mod and added features to make it sound more bizarre. It's like weird squared.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to have to look the ringworm up!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Back in the day I had an Ibanez OT10. Ten series octave box. Octave up and down with ring mod on the up. Coaxed some really bizarre tones out of that one over the years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, because of the way they produce an octave up, nearly all analog octave-up units yield a sort of ring-mod sound, with sideband products, when you bend a note fast enough. The Ibanez unit would not be any different. This is why the Dan Armstrong Green Ringer was called the Green Ringer. It was a barebones octave-up fuzz that had a pronounced set of sideband products.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I have the Ibanez PM7 as my phaser and when you go to the high frequency modulation waveform, it sounds like it's in Ring Mod territory. You can also set the feedback high enough to self-oscillate.

Speaking of ring mods, I always thought the EHX Ring Thing was the best one going because of its ability to play in tune with the song. That makes it a bit more musical than your average ring mod, which can be decidedly unmusical.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) ANY modulation pedal can produce RM-like sounds, simply by shifting the "speed" to a higher range. Usually that involves a single capacitor.

2) That said, the lower the modulation frequency, the more "pitched" the result sounds, since the sideband products are with spitting distance of the actually note. Once you get out to modulation rates of several hundred hz, the sum and difference produce more klang than doy-yoy-yoing. Keep/shift the modulation under 100hz and the pitch of what you're playing becomes more audible.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Got a few; DOD Gonkulator(the original), this ring modulator is a master of annoying noises. 
Fuzz Factory (clone), this thing can make your ears bleed and surely can kill kittens. It's just pure chaos...
Danelectro Reel Echo, you can kinda lose control with that thing and do crazy stuff.


----------

